# Cherub not frothing



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi guys, I've been away from the forum for some now but I've been using my cherub every day. Today it's let me down badly. I purchased in January 2013 (a group purchase with other members) and have to admit I may have let the maintenance slide a bit. This morning it will make coffee but there is no pressure to froth milk. The bar is at zero. There is nothing on the pressure bar. Any suggestions? I live in Shaftesbury if anyone knows someone close who could take a look. Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

sandykt said:


> Hi guys, I've been away from the forum for some now but I've been using my cherub every day. Today it's let me down badly. I purchased in January 2013 (a group purchase with other members) and have to admit I may have let the maintenance slide a bit. This morning it will make coffee but there is no pressure to froth milk. The bar is at zero. There is nothing on the pressure bar. Any suggestions? I live in Shaftesbury if anyone knows someone close who could take a look. Thanks


from the information given it could be one or more of the following.

1. Limit stat

2. Pressure stat

3. Failed heating element

4. Bad connection

5. Bad autofill Box


----------



## Davcotts (Jun 4, 2016)

If it expresses good coffee the boiler must be hot as the cherub uses a heat exchanger to supply hot water to the group head. But there is no pressure there, i'm thinking along the lines of the boilers pressure safety valve. You normally hear this bubble then it closing once your boiler boils and your gauge needle moves up. Can you hear this, or is there some purging air sound at any time?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Have drained water tank, back flushed, cleaned gasket holder and generally done what I should've done ages ago! She's kicked back to life and I'm about to order a new water filter and thank my lucky stars I don't need to buy a new machine.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Davcotts said:


> If it expresses good coffee the boiler must be hot as the cherub uses a heat exchanger to supply hot water to the group head. But there is no pressure there, i'm thinking along the lines of the boilers pressure safety valve. You normally hear this bubble then it closing once your boiler boils and your gauge needle moves up. Can you hear this, or is there some purging air sound at any time?


I missed the bit where he said it was still making coffee .....lol


----------

